# ne … point / ne … pas



## ycats

Moderator note: several threads merged to create this one

I've heard that _ne...point_ and _ne...pas_ were both used at one time to mean basically the same thing but somehow _ne...pas_ kind of won the battle of the negations. Is this true and if so does anyone know why?
Thx.


----------



## panzemeyer

That's correct. I guess "ne... pas" prevailed because it's faster to pronounce. 

"Ne... point" can still be used on some occasions to give a more formal/literary feeling.


----------



## hald

"Ne ... point" sounds quite old-fashioned.


----------



## Jean-Jacques

Literally:
Je ne vois pas = I do not see a step (footprint)
Je ne vois point= I do not see a dot
Je ne vois goutte = I do not see a drop

Historically, "ne" (= not) was deemed too weak when used on its own, and the complement (pas, point, goutte) was added as a reinforcement.

Not surprisingly in the country of Descartes, only the step (pas) remained popular over time: if you can't see a step, you obviously can't see a dot or a drop...

So, we now end up with two complements:
Je ne vois pas la solution = I do not see _a step_ the solution. Strange, mais c'est la vie.


----------



## MattF

Wasn't it also slightly more negative, in the time when both were used?  A pity to lose the nuance...


----------



## gm9617d

Dear Jean-Jacques,
This is fascinating,

Je ne vois pas = I do not see a step (footprint)
Je ne vois point= I do not see a dot
Je ne vois goutte = I do not see a drop

Do you have a reference for the above?  I would love to find out more about this subject.
GerryGM


----------



## The Ho

gm9617d said:
			
		

> Do you have a reference for the above? GerryGM


Yes, please.  

Because, if this happened to be true, it would mean we use _pas, point, etc., _in the negative form because, and only because there used to be some distinctive features linked to _voir_ that have been gradually generalised to all the verbs!? I want proofs!


----------



## bernik

Je suppose qu'à une époque on disait:
je n'avance pas (pas=step) / je ne vois rien (rien=chose)
Et à la longue, on s'est emmêlé les pinceaux, et on a tout mélangé.

Ne point est encore utilisé actuellement là où des dialectes subsistent.

On peut dire point à la place de pas si on veut :
1\ se faire passer pour un vieux paysan 
2\ se faire passer pour un vieux marquis


----------



## Agnès E.

> On peut dire point à la place de pas si on veut :
> 1\ se faire passer pour un vieux paysan
> 2\ se faire passer pour un vieux marquis


 C'est très vrai ! 

Néanmoins, le TLFi indique une étymologie remontant au XIIe siècle avec la négation _ne... pont_. Et il précise bien que la négation utilisant _point_ est bien forte que la négation utilisant _pas,_ ainsi que Matt l'a très justement fait remarquer.


----------



## blinnith

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Néanmoins, le TLFi indique une étymologie remontant au XIIe siècle avec la négation _ne... pont_. Et il précise bien que la négation utilisant _point_ est bien forte que la négation utilisant _pas,_ ainsi que Matt l'a très justement fait remarquer.


C'est à nuancer... en lisant la même source je vois que diverses orthographes (pont, point) existent à la même période, sachant qu'à cette époque l'écriture était loin d'être figée, cela ne veut pas dire grand chose.
Certains auteurs de dictionnaire indiquent que "point" serait plus fort que "pas", mais ce n'est pas une généralité.
Je pense plutôt que ce sont des déviations locales, influencés par les divers patois et langues régionales. Mais ce n'est que mon avis.
Bizarrement c'est un terme que nous (français) associons à la fois à une pédanterie bourgeoise, et à de vieux paysans bourrus perdus au fin fond de la campagne...

De toute façon, rappelons bien que ce n'est plus employé de nos jours ("ne...pas" a remporté la place), même si on le trouve dans la littérature ancienne ou contemporaine, et dans quelques expressions qui subsistent encore. 
On trouve aussi dans certaines expressions les autres formes "ne...rien", "ne...goutte": "Je n'y vois rien" (courant), "Je n'y vois goutte" (rare), "Je ne sens rien". Et n'oublions pas "ne...plus" (notion de temps, de terminaison, "no more") ! "Rien n'est plus terrible que de perdre un fils". "Je n'irais plus là-bas".

Point trop n'en faut !


----------



## bernik

A mon avis, il reste sûrement pas mal de gens qui disent 'point' au lieu de 'pas' quand ils parlent à des gens de leur village. Mais quand ils parlent à d'autres personnes, ils reviennent au français standard.


----------



## Greg Mosse

Je ne l'aime point = (often =) I don't like him at all ...
Greg

... although old-fashioned ...


----------



## AstroNox

I'm a beginner French student, and while reading the French Bible (Ostervald 1996), I noticed it used the word "point" in place of "pas" in a negative statement (i.e. ne/n'(verb) point, like "n'est point", instead of "n'est pas").

Ergo, the question: what's the difference between "point" and "pas", and are they interchangeable—if so when "point" or "pas" be used?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## polaire

"Ne point" is a more emphatic way of saying "not" that is used exclusively in writing, especially literary writing.


----------



## Noon

no "ne... point" is a strict equivalent for "ne... pas", it's just a more formal expression; however, it cannot be used in every single case you'd use "ne... pas", so I'd advise to stick to "ne... pas".


----------



## Fred_C

I do not agree at all.
"ne point" is not more formal, it is just old.
You would not use it to speak to your boss just to sound formal. Because if you did, you would just sound ridiculous.


----------



## tilt

_Point _est archaïque, effectivement, et on ne l'utilise donc point, sauf par plaisanterie ou pour faire plus littéraire.

Ceci dit, si l'on met de côté cet aspect, _pas _et _point _me semblent totalement interchangeables.
À l'origine, la négation dite avec _point_ était plus forte que celle exprimée avec _pas_, mais cette distinction n'est plus faite.


----------



## girl from brazil

*ne...pas du tout / ne...point*

Je voudrais savoir quand je peux utiliser ces deux expressions et dans quels contexts. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## arundhati

You can use "ne...pas du tout" every time you need to translate "not... at all".
"Ne ... point" is really out-of-fashion. Better not use it, only if you want to make an "effect".


----------



## pkruger

'Tu ne tueras point', for example, seems to translate the biblical "Thou shalt not kill" but is not used in colloquial french.

In country-side Switzerland, you might hear people say : "Je ne le ferai point" used routinely instead of ne...pas


----------



## JonnyEnglish

Bonjour,
Dans les devoirs de mon fils, il y a la phrase

_<<Si ce n’est toi, c’est donc ton frère.
*Je n’en ai point*. — C’est donc quelqu’un des ‘tiens;
Car vous ne m’épargnez guère,
Vous, vos bergers et vos chiens.>>_

Je connais <ne_pas>, <ne_que> etc.

Mais  <ne_point> ...

Vos conseils, Merci


JonnyEnglish


----------



## johnnyclock

Apparently Madame la Dauphine (1680s?), not wishing to hear some gossipy joke at someone else's expense, is reported to have responded: "Madame, je ne suis point curieuse." While I get the idea ('I am not at all interested/curious'), I wondered how one would translate the 'point' part into English, or what ways (multiple possibilities). 

Merci,


----------



## zazabee

Hello all, 

I read the following on a calander and was wondering if someone could explain the English meaning of "ne...point" in this quote:

"La coeur a ses raisons que la raison ne connait point." 

Is this simply another way of saying "ne pas" or is it something different?


----------



## Micia93

Welcome Zazabee 

yes, it's a formal way of saying "pas"
mainly used in the the 16th, 17th, 18th and 19th century


----------



## Jasmine tea

This sentence was written by Blaise Plascal in his "Pensées" published first in 1670. this is why it is written in a "little bit old-fashioned" french...


----------



## dalia1000

Salut,

J'ai du mal a traduire cette expression: "...leurs concitoyens qui n'allaient point à la messe."

J'avais vu la negation "ne ... point" avant, mais je n'ai pas trouvé aucune traduction.

Pourriez vous m'aider?


----------



## SwissPete

It's a different version  of "ne pas".

... who did not go to ...

Look here for other examples.


----------



## kimeng96

Sorry if I'm beating a dead horse here but I'm reading Méditations métaphysiques and Descartes mixes both ne...point and ne...pas. Other than the register, the only difference between the two is that at the time that he wrote The Meditations, ne...point would have been a stronger negation? Is this correct?


----------



## broglet

I learned about 60 years ago (eek!) that ne ... point meant 'not at all'.  I wonder if it was true in those days.


----------



## In-Su

Interesting. While scrolling down this discussion I was reminded of plays by Corneille and Racine (from the 17th century, like Descartes) whereby ne point seemed to be the most common though a few ne pas's could be found here and there. It didn't feel to me like ne point was stronger but merely the default negation while ne pas was slowly but surely taking over.


----------



## franc 91

I still hear point being used as a negative - as the equivalent of - aucunement, in places such as the Franche-Comté. I remember a long time ago hearing someone on France Inter explaining that the negative used to be expressed according the verb used - je ne bois goutte, je ne mange miette, je ne marche pas, etc. But I've just checked the CNRTL site - where you find  - ne voir/entendre goutte - on n'y voit goutte......


----------

